

Tip the Odds in Your Favor: How to Count Cards - edw519
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Count_Cards

======
Excedrin
I get that it's not a very detailed article, but it seems sort of bad to omit
that it's pointless to attempt to count cards when a continuous shuffle
machine is in use.

------
aneesh
A somewhat simplistic strategy, but the right idea: the odds are in favor of
the house, so you need to have bet big when you win.

